# Pedal repair in Montreal?



## filipre (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,
my Ibanez ES2 suddenly decided to stop working properly yesterday, now only a very faint sound is coming out of it, even in bypass mode (the delay still works, the output is just very faint), so I'm looking for someone to repair it, preferably in Montreal. If you have any suggestion, it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Most of them are amplifier techs, but I’m sure one of them also repairs effects:
Michel, Amptek
(514)712-6656

Maxime Boisvert 
514 582-6929

Rémi Letendre 
r.[email protected]

Greg 
[email protected]
514.509.5084


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 on Greg @ SolidGoldFX, did some works on a couple of my pedals.
Nice guy to deal with and really knowledgable.


----------



## filipre (Nov 10, 2012)

I didn't know SolidGoldFx was based in Montreal, thanks for the replies anyway, I'll contact him!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Greg is great with mods and repairs. He's fixed up several for me over the years.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

ElectricMojo said:


> Greg
> [email protected]
> 514.509.5084


That would be my first, if I were in your shoes.


----------



## filipre (Nov 10, 2012)

I've contacted Greg yesterday, he replied within the hour, now I just have to bring the pedal to him :smile-new:


----------

